
Brilliant.org doesn't allow you to delete accounts - rawland
https://brilliant.org/discussions/thread/delete-brilliant-account/
======
scranglis
Hi – it has been possible to delete your Brilliant account for several years.
You can do so here:
[https://brilliant.org/account/social/connections/](https://brilliant.org/account/social/connections/)

------
ChrisGranger
Having to jump through hoops to delete an account is one of my pet peeves. It
shouldn't be difficult. It _definitely_ shouldn't be impossible.

